# pilote de madera



## tatiga

Hola, buen día para todos; necesito su ayuda, estoy contando que las casas en la zona del delta "son construidas sobre pilotes de madera" ¿cómo lo puedo decir en portugues?


----------



## Mangato

Pilotis en portugués. Te estás refiriendo a los palafitos? En portugués estas edificaciones se conocen por palafitas.


----------



## tatiga

si, son los palafitos, pero como los estoy describiendo queria poner pilotes....muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Palafitas, com a, em português.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Palafitas, pilotis? Equivocado. Pilotes são "estacas". No caso, estacas de madeira, usadas nas fundações das casas.
Es decir, usa la palabra "estaca" para definir los pilotes en portugués, dejando claro que son elementos verticales que quedan bajo tierra para sostener las cimentaciones.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Palafitas, pilotis? Equivocado. Pilotes são "estacas". No caso, estacas de madeira, usadas nas fundações das casas.
> Es decir, usa la palabra "estaca" para definir los pilotes en portugués, dejando claro que son elementos verticales que quedan bajo tierra para sostener las cimentaciones.


 
Seria bom que lesse pilotis


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Li e minha opinião continua a mesma. Explicando: pilotis é um tipo de pilar (elemento vertical de sustentação da superestrutura de um edifício).
Já estaca (pilote en espanhol) é um elemento vertical enterrado no solo, destinado a sustentar as bases de concreto aonde se apoiarão os pilares.
Entendido?


----------



## Mangato

Claro que entendi. Esse jeito de construção que está a descrever na Espanha se faz sobre _*puntales* _soterrados, que servem de baseamento firme rente ao chão.
As construção nos deltas (palafitas) são diferêntes. São construidas elevadas acima do pantanal e soportadas por _*pilotis *_de madeira, que permetem o paso da água nas crescidas. 
Não é que o diga eu, que poderia estar errado, há bastante informação. 
Lembre também que a tatiga confirmou que estava a falar de _palafitos. _

palafita

*pilotis*
[piloÈti] [Fr.] 
Substantivo masculino plural. 
1.Arquit. O conjunto das colunas que sustentam uma edificação. Estacaria.

palafito

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Creio que o termo '_pilotis_' é próprio do Brasil. Aqui em Portugal, chamam-se '_estacas_' (o conjunto diz-se '_estacaria_'), independentemente de ficarem abaixo do solo, sustentando as fundações (como é o caso de toda a Baixa de Lisboa, construida sobre estacaria em zona alagada pelo Tejo - não nos damos conta disso, mas na verdade é assim) ou de sobressairem da superfície da água.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Creio que o termo '_pilotis_' é próprio do Brasil. Aqui em Portugal, chamam-se '_estacas_' (o conjunto diz-se '_estacaria_'), independentemente de ficarem abaixo do solo, sustentando as fundações (como é o caso de toda a Baixa de Lisboa, construida sobre estacaria em zona alagada pelo Tejo - não nos damos conta disso, mas na verdade é assim) ou de sobressairem da superfície da água.


 
Sen dúvida é assim. No Brasil são frequentes os galicismos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato:

Não quero polemizar, longe disso. Meu objetivo é contribuir para melhor compreensão dos dois idiomas. Ainda mais no ramo da construção, que é meu metier...

Mas procurando na Internet o que são "puntales", encontrei um site (www.europuntales.com) e o que ele mostra são o que no Brasil denominamos "cimbramento" - elementos metálicos provisórios destinados à sustentação das formas (encofrados) de peças de concreto.

Já buscando "pilotaje" (pois se buscarmos "pilote" vamos encontrar um monte de referencias ao verbo *pilotar*) encontrei isto:

http://www.construaprende.com/t/03/T3paG2.php

É interessante ressaltar este texto:

_Hay dos formas de cimentaciones profundas generalmente aceptadas: pilotes y pilares. Los pilotes son fustes relativamente largos y esbeltos que se introducen en el terreno (o que eu chamaria, no Brasil, *estacas*). Aunque algunas veces se hinca en el terreno pilotes hasta de 1.50m de diámetro, por lo general sus diámetros son inferiores a 60 cms. Los pilares son de mayor diámetro y se construyen excavando y, por lo general, permiten una inspección ocular del suelo o roca donde se apoyaran (eu chamaria este elemento, no Brasil, de *tubulão*)._
_Los pilares son en realidad cimentaciones por superficie o sobre placa a gran profundidad. No se puede hacer una distinción precisa entre pilotes y pilares, porque hay cimentaciones que combinan las características de ambas._


A bem da verdade, devo dizer que encontrei também num site espanhol, a expressão "pilares de pilotaje" no sentido estrito do que, no Brasil, denominamos "estacas".

Paz no mundo?


----------



## Mangato

Uma das normas do foro é não utiliza-lo como chat. Mas já que você me alude debo dizer.
Tanto o espanhol quanto o português saon linguas muito ricas é a mesma palavra pode ter inumeros significados. Para achar o correcto sempre e melhor beber nos dicionários que nos jargões profissionais. 
Não vou a discutir aqui de conhecementos professionais de construção, só do uso da lingua. 

Pilote e pilotar são termos amplamente utilizados na Espanha para se referir à técnica de construção que você indica. A equipe de handebol da cidade na que eu moro é o Pilotes Posada, pelo seu patrocinador
Mas veja o que o diciónario da Academia diz de 
*pilote**.*
(Del fr. ant. _pilot_).

*1. *m. Madero rollizo armado frecuentemente de una punta de hierro, que se hinca en tierra para consolidar los cimientos. 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Quanto a puntal tem muitos significados. Mas no caso, quase sempre referente a um pau. Ao serem substituidos por outros elementos de metal, além da função cederon o nome. 

*puntal**.*


*1. *m. Madero hincado en firme, para sostener la pared que está desplomada o el edificio o parte de él que amenaza ruina.
*2. *m. Prominencia de un terreno, que forma como punta.
*3. *m. Trozo más fino de la caña de pescar cuando se compone de varios.
*4. *m. *Apoyo, fundamento.*
*5. *m._ Mar._ Altura de la nave desde su plan hasta la cubierta principal o superior.
*6. *m._ Am._ *refrigerio* (‖ alimento).
*7. *m._ El Salv._ y_ Ven._ Merienda ligera.
*8. *adj._ C. Rica._ Dicho de un toro: Con los cuernos sin desmochar.

WhoSoyEu*Re: pilote de madera*
*Palafitas, pilotis? Equivocado.* Pilotes são "estacas". No caso, estacas de madeira, usadas nas fundações das casas.* que quedan bajo tierra para sostener las cimentaciones.*
Es decir, usa la palabra "estaca" para definir los pilotes en portugués, dejando claro que son elementos verticales.

Os que ltemos ja muito tempo no foro sabemos que não é bom pontificar. Os outros também podem ter um bocadinho de ração. Meus conhecimentos do português, infelizmente, são muito limitados, mas no caso, o Aurelio e a Wikipedia utilizam a palavra pilotis para se referir as estacas de soporte das palafitas.

*Palafito* - MSN Encarta
*Palafito*, vivienda o edificación construida sobre plataformas sustentadas por pilotes o postes hincados en el suelo, situada en aguas interiores poco profundas
es.encarta.msn.com/encyclopedia_761559569/*Palafito*.html - 26k -
Tomara que as guerras todas fossem tão pacíficas. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## almufadado

"*Barrotes de madeira*" - na horizontal assentes no solo ou nas estacas;

*"Pilares de madeira" *- barrotes de madeira talhados colocados na vertical,  enterrados no solo em zona pré-preparada (sapata);

*"Estacas de madeira"* - árvores verdes descascadas colocadas na vertical, enterradas no solo e que ou sustentam directamente o piso da casa ou integram a parede até ao soco. Genericamente, uma estaca é um qualquer material em forma de cilindro longo que se espeta no solo 
http://actd.iict.pt/eserv/actd:AHUD3623/preview_n3413.jpg
http://actd.iict.pt/eserv/actd:AHUD3678/preview_n3942.jpg


"Palafita é o nome da casa tipica do Amazonas que é construída sobre estacas."

"A construção de casas sobre estacas e o uso de almadia com balanceiro são os traços mais típicos dessa civilização que se encontram em Timor"

"Mais adiante veêm-se as cabanas malaias construidas sobre os paos (paus) perto dos arrezaes (arrozais); grossas estacas sustentam estas cabanas formadas de canas da India e folhas secas." 
de http://www.archive.org/stream/annaesmaritimose22lisb/annaesmaritimose22lisb_djvu.txt

"Estacaria" conjunto de estacas que suportam uma construção.

"Estacado" construção que está construida sobre ou suportada por estacas.

Trata-se de uma forma de construção antiga dos alicerces de uma casa, seja para mera sustentação no solo, seja para consolidar o solo em zonas em que o nível freático esta perto do solo (aluviões) ou para, desde o Paleolítico, construir em pântanos ou terrenos alagáveis e nas margens dos rios sujeitos a cheias.


----------



## casas em madeira

Oi eu leio seu poste. Seu bom e interessante mas plz escreveu em ponto. Que ajuda qualquer um poder saber o que é.


----------



## casas em madeira

casas em madeira said:


> Oi eu leio seu poste. Seu bom e interessante mas plz escreveu em ponto. Que ajuda qualquer um poder saber o que é.


----------

